# IBS and loss of period



## 13840 (May 9, 2005)

About the same time my IBS started I lost my period. I'm reluctant to think they're related (I was also on a diet and exercising heavily at the time) but I was curious to see if anyone else had experienced this. Also, my family has a history of odd periods. I'm kind of curious to see if they go together whether or not they are actually caused by one another.


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

Being on a diet and exercising heavily can make your period stop. Especially if you lose a lot of weight.IBS shouldn't make it stop. It's a good idea to get checked out by your doctor as other things like hormone imbalances and PCOS can amke your periods stop, also they have been linked with IBS.


----------



## 22599 (Nov 27, 2006)

I agree - IBS should not make periods stop, but if you just lost a good amount of weight and have been exercising - that extra stress on the body can make you lse your period. I also suggest to get it checked with a doc if you are feeling there is something that is wrong.


----------

